

It's On: Google Launches Demo Slam - yarapavan
http://www.demoslam.com/

======
foobarbazetc
Wow -- one gigantic Google ad. Impressive. :)

------
petervandijck
I like it. Is it html5?

~~~
jameskilton
A simple right click, and the fact that there's a loading screen, should have
tipped you off that no, this is not html 5.

~~~
petervandijck
That was me being lazy, apologies.

